# keeping still and posing!!!



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

What lovely photos Karen - Weller is gorgeous  X


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

how did u manage to get such great photos of him


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Weller is lovely ......great photos, did you take them yourself?


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Wow great pics of Weller! What a handsome fella, that Weller! x


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh my, what awesome photos - Weller is so handsome and looks stunning in these pictures  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous... its so hard to capture beautiful black boys... but those are great x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He looks gorgeous! And i so know what you mean about how hard it is photographing black dogs!! I find it even worse if Betty needs a haircut as her eyes just disappear so she just looks like a ball of fluff! I had one picture where she was on my bed all curled up and she looked like a Russian cossack hat!!!! My dad always jokes you don't know which end is top or bottom!!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow they are wonderful photos and so good being a black dog, we find it so difficult get a good pic of Holly as she is so brown. Did you take them yourself?


----------



## Melo (Apr 7, 2011)

these are nice!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for your lovely comments. I didn't take the picture myself, we took him along to family portrait studio and they manged to get some nice pics. I am sure any pro photographer would be able to get just as good, or anyone with half decent camera and an idea of how to use it 
I get the black cossack hat effect!!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Brilliant pictures that show him off in all his glory.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

As a fellow owner of a black 'poo I salute you :twothumbs: as I know how hard it is to get a good picture that shows their beautiful features. Weller looks stunning!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fab pictures! It is hard to tell which end is which sometimes when I take photos of Daisy!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Smashing photo. 

The worst is when they are laid curled up- just looks like a black mass of curls and nothing else.

In the summer Monty's brown bits on his nose are lightened by the sun so that helps.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I could just pinch those , Karen, and pretend they're of Wilf no one would ever know


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I could just pinch those , Karen, and pretend they're of Wilf no one would ever know


you can pinch the pictures just not the dog  x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

...... or kill you first..... yeh I know


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Fab photos, wow is he gorgeous or what!


----------

